# Bar Size:  Is bigger more marketable?



## GardenGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

So, I've seen quite a bit of marketing for handmade soap that ramps up the fact that "these are really big bars!" and they're pretty pricey.  (As would be my gourmet bar if I chose to cut them that big.) 

I'm wondering if that is an effective approach.  Do really big bars sell better than normal size bars?

I'm not looking for individual business statistics necessarily, just your gut feelings.  Obviously everyone has decided on their sizes for a reason.

Is there any magic to keeping the price under/about 5 bucks?

Does a big bar discourage repeat business?

I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts on this!


----------



## GAJenny (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a newbie here, so not sure if my opinion is worth much lol , but from doing research and seeing other ppls products, most of  bars that are sold are normally between 4-5 oz each.


----------



## agriffin (Apr 28, 2010)

I keep my bars about 4-4.5 oz and price them at $4.00/bar.  I've had bigger bars and they just don't sell once you get over $5.00/bar (for me at least where I sell- at the Farmer's Market).  

I've estimated that each bar costs me about .80-1.00 to make...so I'm okay with a 3.00 profit.  But it all depends on your market and who's buying.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 28, 2010)

I buy a lot of soap and I would nver buy a bar under 4oz. Given the choice I will buy a 5 or 6 oz bar.


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 28, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I buy a lot of soap and I would nver buy a bar under 4oz. Given the choice I will buy a 5 or 6 oz bar.



I hope to see you in Holland MI this weekend then Tabitha.

Bruce


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

So, I guess it depends on where you're selling, I guess.  Of course, the whole thing is multifaceted, for sure.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Woodi (Apr 29, 2010)

Right from the start, 8 years ago, my DH wanted bigger bars, cuz he has large hands. I also felt I wanted to offer 'generous sizes' and lots of different scents.

So the first selling year (2001) I made 5-6 ounces bars. and sold them for $6 each.  Many customers said those were too big, or that they were "two bars in one, cuz I cut them in half".

 So I downsized to 4.5 to 5.5 ounce bars.

Then a year or two later,  down again to  4 to 4.5 ounce sized bars; never below 4 ounces unless I mark the prices down.... 

So I started out very pricey, and instead of raising my prices from year to year, I downsized the bars (like the chocolate bar people used to do).

I have also made half-sized bars and those sold so very very well at craft shows and home shows and artisan tours and at the markets.

Times and people change though....so I guess you need to look at your own customer base, and decide what will sell in your area, or wherever you choose to sell.

This weekend I'm doing a very small table at a seniors' luxury apartment and I was hoping to sell mostly half-sized bars, but I didn't have time to cut and trim and wrap all those teeny bars, so most will be full sized (4 to 5 ounces) with some half-sized, which will be priced at more than half the price of the large ones, (still $6 each) because of additional wrapping and time needed to do the smaller ones.


----------



## donniej (May 20, 2010)

I make 4.5 ounce bars, the dimensions are 3.5" wide, 2.5" tall and 1" thick.  Some people tell me that they're too big, most say nothing and no one has ever said they should be bigger.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 18, 2010)

I keep my bars between 4 & 4.5 oz. My customers don't like paying more for larger bars. Personally, I like the smaller size. If you have small hands, the ginormous bars are just too hard to hang on to in the shower.


----------



## Woodi (Jun 19, 2010)

So Gardengirl, have you decided yet?

updated to add that at the seniors' luxury apartment show, I sold mostly half-sized bars, for $4 each. (I don't half the price of a $6 bar cut in half, cuz it's more wrapping, and more time for me to package double the amount of bars.

I think it would be fun to try some extra-large bars, and see how they sell as well. Next show....


----------



## madpiano (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't do ounces....

I started out doing 100g bars. They were ok, but nothing special. One batch I cut a bit bigger by accident, due to a swirl pattern on top and it looked just so much better. I now sell 130g bars. They are more expensive because of that but I also offer half-bars and even quarter bars. I also don't just half the price, as wrapping costs and takes just as long for smaller bars, but people seem to like them. If they do buy a bigger bar, I tell them that they can cut it in half, if they want. 

I sell about an equal amount of smaller and larger bars. Some people also cannot make up their mind on which fragrance to chose and don't want to spend too much, they love the smaller bars for trying out lost and then come back and buy the full size later.


----------

